# Migration agent ripoff



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, all opinions appreciated. 
I have a brother in law we are trying to help migrate to Australia. Anyway we used a lawyer for a student lawyer and he got rejected. Because we only had limited time, my husband found an ad in the paper for a 402 visa. Anyway the company told as to give them $5000 upfront and they would apply for 402 on his behalf. The lady wasnt a migration agent just someone "that connect internships and employees together" but used one. anyway my husband found a employee ourselves so she did no work just submitted papers. I was very skeptical, but my husband was desperate to keep his brother in the country so i was ignored. Out of the 5 months she never met with us and we were ignored when we tried to get in contact. We learn his visa was rejected, 3 weeks before she told us. Reading the papers we were refused because of lack of supporting evidence, but she never contacted us about getting the evidence. She contacted us twice in two months. One for medical, another to submit government papers. It was pretty obvious he wasnt suited to this visa, but she didnt care. I have used 3 migration agents before and this was the biggest ripoff and i dont know if they did more than 2 hours work on the case. What can i do, im looking into taking legal action.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Unfortunately unless the agent is registered with the Migration Agent Registration Authority (MARA) you have very little protection or recourse should anything go wrong. NEVER use an unregistered agent and even if they are registered it's prudent to search for reviews/testimonials and research the company.

I doubt you have much scope for legal action unless there's specific stipulations/guarantees in whatever contract you had with them (if any).

If needed in the future I can recommend MMMigration  as reputable MARA registered agents familiar in this visa class.


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Adam Grey said:


> Unfortunately unless the agent is registered with the Migration Agent Registration Authority (MARA) you have very little protection or recourse should anything go wrong. NEVER use an unregistered agent and even if they are registered it's prudent to search for reviews/testimonials and research the company. I doubt you have much scope for legal action unless there's specific stipulations/guarantees in whatever contract you had with them (if any). If needed in the future I can recommend MMMigration  as reputable MARA registered agents familiar in this visa class.


Hi Adam,
The lady was working with a person who was a registered migration agent. Thanks for your input and I could be wrong but I dont believe contracts can excuse a bad job. People would never take anyone to court then as contracts are everywhere. Lawyers would have a job.


----------

